# Weatherman or Lake Effect,who's the boss?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well the weatherman said 1-2 in some areas and 2-4 in others. So we ended up with closer to 8-10 with the wind. So you know who's the boss now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Few more.........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.......................


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You took your sunglasses off?!?!?


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That's alotta snow, but I still don't know who the boss is. My guess would be the plow since it says it on the front


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No,those are my daytime sunglasses.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like Buffalo has the same weathermen as Rochester. We were supposed to only get 1-2", and we had ALL of 4" on the ground. Funny thing is at 4:30am Monday there was no snow. By 6:00am there was 4" !!! It came all at once. As I am plowing my accounts, around 7:00am the radio said that we only got a trace of snow... Wow!! I must be seeing things. Then the "lake effect snow storm" we were supposed to get, that total of 10", never even came at all.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Lake effect is the boss here and lately the boss has been pretty nice to me.payup

Only a quarter of the average for December has fallen here and I don't think the rest of it is coming tomorrow. I hope the boss stays this way for January too, usually has us work hardest that month for some reason.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

how many you going to post...i want to comment


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;934030 said:


> how many you going to post...i want to comment


Finished post wh*re boy!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

tls22;934030 said:


> how many you going to post...i want to comment


14 and you just did.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;934000 said:


> No,those are my daytime sunglasses.


And are these the night time ones


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

For a new plower it looks okay


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;934084 said:


> For a new plower it looks okay


Thank You ,man of many plow seasons!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have to shovel out that shed.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;934088 said:


> I'm glad I don't have to shovel out that shed.....


Cold storage ,the lawn mower is in there .So they don't need to get in there til spring.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

toby4492;934048 said:


> And are these the night time ones


This made me LOL.

Oh GV this is terrible, your getting shafted on your seasonals.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I know I've been out 3 times this season!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

grandview;933974 said:


> Few more.........


Stripeing the lot with a shed like a lawn!? Your lines look pretty straight but I think your front left tire is low..........


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the pics but what channel are you listening to on Sirius?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NCat496;934166 said:


> I like the pics but what channel are you listening to on Sirius?


Jimmy Buffett station.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

You gotta turn on some country. Channel 61


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NCat496;934223 said:


> You gotta turn on some country. Channel 61


I like to stay awake when I plow.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha too funny. Does snow ever effect your antenna?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

jimmy buffet mathces GV during a snow storm perfectly. Sitting on the beach with a drink in the hand


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NCat496;934258 said:


> Haha too funny. Does snow ever effect your antenna?


No. I have both hooked up the truck and the one that comes with it.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

grandview;934267 said:


> No. I have both hooked up the truck and the one that comes with it.


how do you do that?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy the car kit and pull the radio out.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

You need to smack those wipers, theres lots of ice on them.

Careful, cause you might hurt Timmys feelings! LOL


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I had alot of drifts to deal with. I hate snow


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Count yourselves lucky... aint got to drop blade yet here this year.... kinda typical but heartbreaking nonetheless.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BushHogBoy;934645 said:


> Count yourselves lucky... aint got to drop blade yet here this year.... kinda typical but heartbreaking nonetheless.....


Trade you..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

grandview we need to switch weatherman ours says 1-3 we get 0


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

grandview;933968 said:


> Well the weatherman said 1-2 in some areas and 2-4 in others. So we ended up with closer to 8-10 with the wind. So you know who's the boss now.


The weather guesser was wrong again.

I find that so hard to believe.

Another over paid forecaster, all that technology they have and they still can't get even close half the time.


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

looks good i dont live to far away (hamburg) and have to agree that wind really move the snow around


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Tony Danza is the boss!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics and work scott


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

NO. Bruce Springsteen is the BOSS!!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

SullivanSeptic;935850 said:


> NO. Bruce Springsteen is the BOSS!!!


Springsteen is a moron, lets not forget all the hollywood douchebags who love this much needed change...
They can pay for it too.

Sorry GV had to say it.

Those pics look way to cold, I think I might make another cocktail, and throw another stick on the wood stove, stay warm


----------

